# Difference in raising a livestock guardian breed compared to a regular companion dog.



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

So... since my boyfriend has officially nixed getting a poodle I am still looking at dog breeds to get in a year to two years. I was set on a poodle BUT we went to the park and there were two standard poodles terrorizing smaller dogs there, no owners in sight. That and the potential health problems (there are a lot...) he said no. We did see a lovely white dog there, a bit on the big side for us, but he was gorgeous.. a komondor. 










I DO need the next dog to require grooming. I love it. I can't help it. BUT... everyone said LSG dogs are harder to raise than what I have (IG and sheltie).. so I'm not sure. The other dogs I am still looking at are the Lagotto and bedlington terrier, as well as a skye terrier, but they are hard to find here. I'd also LOVE a yorkie, but that's a definite NO from him. :wink:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

OMG I LOVE THAT DOG! reminds me of those puli breeds. Just gorgeous. But I am no help with deciding,to me all dogs, well they are all unique in some way. Gosh I like this one alot!


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

I really like [livestock] guardian breeds. I've been interested in a Boerboel for some time now. The only thing I could think of off the top of my head is that they are naturally wary of strangers and an acquaintance of mine has to put her Boerboel in a kennel outside whenever company is over, due to his dislike for new people. (It's worth mentioning that they have multiple other dogs, and none of the others are this way, so I would hesitate to blame it on the way the dog was raised.) The dog is also very protective of their other dogs. However, the got the breed to guard their other dogs in the first place, so it fits their desired function very well.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

All I can say when talking about guardian breeds is socialize, socialize, socialize!! And then socialize some more.....and then some more. Socialize with all ages and ethnicity. Socialize with new places. Have people come into you home when the pup is young. Um.....did I say how important socializing them is? LOL...

Socializing first, and obedience training is a must as well. Some guardian breeds can be dominant, so they require an owner that has some experience and who is confident.

Duncan is just about as guardian as a guardian breed can come. I socialized him tons when he was a pup and he is still very protective of his family and weary of strangers. I have to always be very aware of what is going on around me, so that if a bad situation (aggressive dog, drunk person, screaming child, etc) could happen I can get Duncan out of there and away from that area.....because if he feels his family is in danger he can and will take action.

I don't think i will ever own anything but guardian breeds. My last dog was a Rottie and now hubby and I are sold on the BRT. Guardian breeds are a lot of work, but if you do it right they can be the best, most loyal and devoted dog out there. 

Just my 2 cents! :tongue1:


----------



## prntmkr (Jan 1, 2009)

It's been a while since I've been here but anyhooo:


- firstly, hi luvMyBRT, :canada:

- secondly, I'll second what luv had to say about the need for extensive socialization,

- thirdly, although there are certainly similarities, breeds specifically developed to be _livestock guardians _are _not_ the same as "traditional" guardian breeds, and

- lastly, something seems fundamentally wrong when a Komondor finds its way onto a short list which includes the Poodle, Lagotto, Bedlington, Skye and Yorkshire Terriers...

I would humbly and respectfully suggest that_ a lot _more research is probably in order :nono:! ! !


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I agree with the above poster. What traits are you looking for in your next dog besides lots of grooming? Livestock/guardian breeds can be very difficult if you don't work them and give them a job and socialize the heck out of them. Not saying that you aren't willing to put in the work but if the previous breed you were considering is one like a poodle, the personalities and functions are completely different between the two types. If you mainly want an easier companion animal, a livestock/guardin breed is probably not the best fit for you unfortunately. 

I used to want a Siberian husky and a basenji like crazy until I found out more about their needs and personalities. Not that they aren't still awesome breeds, they just aren't the right fit for me.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

I do not have a livestock guardian breed, and I agree with what Sarah says about socialization, but I am somebody who thought I could get a working breed (hunting) dog and socialize the hell out of it and turn him into a very outgoing friendly people-loving therapy dog or something. BOY WAS I WRONG. lol

I was ignorant and although I did research the crap out of the breed (Catahoula Leopard Dogs) I still thought (nature vs nurture I guess?) that depending on how I raised him I could "mold" him. I think a lot of people have this kind of idea when they get certain breeds and it's probably why a lot of dogs end up in shelters. Lucky for me (and my dogs), I love them so much I was willing to change my lifestyle, and even though Finnigan didn't fit into the shoes I thought he would 3 years ago, he turned out to be THE perfect dog for me, and has changed ME as a person forever. Now instead of getting my people-friendly therapy dog, I have a regal, protective, stranger-shy, will-do-anything-for-his-family working dog. Actually, I have two now. :tongue: And I will always have Catahoulas, forever. 

I guess my point is that with any breed that tends to be "guarding" or "protective of their family" and "stranger shy", you have to be ready to change your whole lifestyle for them. That's with me assuming that Bishop and Tess are the people-friendly outgoing dogs they seem to be. 

I'm not saying that you can't handle it, or that its not worth it. I think that if that is what you want, become as educated as possible (I know this is what you will do anyways) and hang out with some dogs that are the breed you are considering. I, personally, LOVE corded dogs (corded standard poodles are my favorite!!!!), and I LOVE grooming, but I don't have them time or patience to sit around with a blow dryer for 3-4 hours to make sure all of the cords are dried after a bath so they wont mildew. lol


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

My sister has a Bouvier, and in her younger days she used to herd the other dogs, she would even take down my great danes if she thought they were being naughty (nipping at their heels etc). They do require a lot of exercise and stimulation.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

THe main reason I have umm.. such a large variety of dogs on there is because one of the main things I want is a dog that requires extensive grooming. I am JUST starting looking at breeds so I am doing a lot of research, now. I AM pretty adaptable in some regards but I do want a dog that: 
-requires grooming
-will get along with cats
-does NOT have to be outgoing with strangers, but not aggressive. I do want the dog to be friendly and affectionate towards ME.
-at least moderately easy to train
-not dog aggressive
-moderate exercise requirements

And lastly, I DO want a dog breed known to be fairly healthy. There are several lovely breeds but I just do not want a dog with a lifespan of six years and known to have a lot of issues. I know things happen but part of the reason I chose an IG and sheltie is they have fairly few congenital health problems and a long lifespan.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Ha Ha too bad standard poodles are out, they have been some of the healthiest dogs I have owned. My sister has two that are almost 12 years old and both are still running around like puppies. My other sister has 3 and besides the boy picking up the dog show crud, none have had any health issues. Cassie my poodle lived to be 13 years old and the only reason she got cancer was because I let her have puppies (mammary cancer spread), she was completely healthy otherwise and still acted like a puppy up until the week she got paralyzed from the tumor. I have known several 16 year old Standard Poodles.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

If it was up to me I'd have one in a second. I am looking at Bedlington and Skye terriers, too- they are just rare breeds here.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

prntmkr said:


> It's been a while since I've been here but anyhooo:
> 
> 
> - firstly, hi luvMyBRT, :canada:
> ...


Hi to you too! Glad to see you on and have your words of wisdom! :0)

A lot of my experience is from a BRT point of view, but I am sure there are similarities.

Cats - if raised with cats from puppy hood they should do well with them. Duncan was not and he has a very high prey drive. He has learned to ignore them when we are out and about, but if left to his own devices he would take chase with the intent to eliminate. With most true guardian breeds when dealing with a threat, prey, etc they will look to eliminate that threat to insure you are safe. (This may not be true with a herding guardian breed)

Aggression to strangers - if the dog isn't extensively trained and socialized you will, without a doubt, have an aggressive dog. It will most likely be a fear based aggression from lack of confidence, etc. This is why socializing and training is so important because it gives the dog confidence and the dog learns the difference between a bad situation and a good one. With a dog that is naturally weary of strangers, however, there will always be that instinct so YOU must always be aware of your surroundings.

Other dogs - as far as Duncan goes....dog parks are a big no no. He doesn't tolerate rowdy, rude dogs with no manners. Not to say that he is aggressive, but he will not put up with foolishness. I call Duncan the "Hall Monitor" because he thinks that everyone needs to be behaved and under control. Makes since that he does so well in an obedience type setting with other dogs. Now, I'm not saying that every guardian type breed is like this, but it's something to be aware of.

Just a little bit more of my 2 cents! LOL.....


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

What about a Puli or a Portuguese Water Dog?


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Caty M said:


> T I AM pretty adaptable in some regards but I do want a dog that:
> -requires grooming
> -will get along with cats
> -does NOT have to be outgoing with strangers, but not aggressive. I do want the dog to be friendly and affectionate towards ME.
> ...


Well, you've about summed up most all of my Chow's. 
_-requires grooming_ - definitely
_-will get along with cats _- we've raised them all with cats from puppyhood. Mine loved my cats. They have a moderate prey drive, nothing excessive. Remember, they don't like to run much!
_-does NOT have to be outgoing with strangers, but not aggressive._ - Chows do not like strangers, but should NEVER be aggressive to them, just aloof. You still must socialize them often from puppyhood to get them to this point. 
_-at least moderately easy to train _ - I've had two Chows do agility (slowly, but they did it). They are EXTREMELY easy to train as long as you use positive rewards only. If you yell at them, they will sulk and pout and lose all respect for you. 
_-not dog aggressive_ - I've only had one that was ever dog aggressive and she came from a backyard breeder. She had a lot of issues. They rest got along with other dogs just fine as long as the dogs weren't overly pushy. Rocky doesn't like rowdy dogs but he just is scared of them, not aggressive. 
_-moderate exercise requirements_ - exercise? What's that ? 

That being said, I would rarely recommend a Chow to anyone unless they were really interested in the breed and knew what they were getting into with it. You will be grooming a giant fuzzy teddy bear all the time, and you will be dealing with a very smart, incredibly stubborn dog who will try to get away with whatever it thinks it can get away with. They are a handful but they do love their owners with a passion and love to snuggle (actually insist on snuggling). Checking out the breeder is a priority with a Chow, especially to be free of any health or temperament issues (mainly eyes and knees).


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

I have both a guard breed (Quinn- doberman) and livestock guardian breed. (Darla-pyrenees)
This is Darla's 5th home. She started out with an owner who got her because she was pretty. They had no idea how to deal with the "quirks" of an LGD.
Darla is very aloof- even towards me. She would much rather be with her flock. She is affectionate every now and then, but has other things to do.
LGD's can be hard to train, they are stubborn and not really "people pleasers". They are generally good with small animals, cats etc, but have dog aggressive tendencies. 
Darla is good a differentiating between predatory and non predatory animals. She is great with the cats. I raised a litter of ferals who climbed all over her since the day they could walk. I've gotten home a few nights to see her hanging out with a deer. However, if a raccoon, fox, etc gets on the property she is on it in a second. She was initially fine if other dogs wandered on the property, but that has changed.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I do like chows. I'd prefer a dog I'd have to clip, though. Also don't chows generally have a lot of health problems? I could be wrong. I do love their blue tongues!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Caty M said:


> THe main reason I have umm.. such a large variety of dogs on there is because one of the main things I want is a dog that requires extensive grooming. I am JUST starting looking at breeds so I am doing a lot of research, now. I AM pretty adaptable in some regards but I do want a dog that:
> -requires grooming
> -will get along with cats
> -does NOT have to be outgoing with strangers, but not aggressive. I do want the dog to be friendly and affectionate towards ME.
> ...


Honestly the above requirements describe SO many breeds out there it isn't funny....nearly all dogs really. I am a firm believer in nurture plays a bigger role in the personality and temperament of a dog, rather than genetics. Sure breeds have predispositions in their drive and temperament but with the right socialization and training, those predispositions can be mostly overridden. 

I would get a BRT over a Komondor any day of the week. Any dog with dreads is a nightmare to clean up, especially when they have diarrhea. Its almost like they'd have caked in poo particles no matter how much you bathed them. 

As far as health goes, get a puppy from a good breeder first and foremost. As far as keeping it healthy I know you'll do things right!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Caty M said:


> I do like chows. I'd prefer a dog I'd have to clip, though. Also don't chows generally have a lot of health problems? I could be wrong. I do love their blue tongues!


Well, you shouldn't ever really clip a Chow. You rake out their undercoats and that leaves them with the long hair intact which protects them from the sun and weather. You'll see some people clip down a Chow but that's usually because they just didn't want to take the time to rake it, or never taught the dog to stand and be groomed. It takes a few hours to properly rake out a Chow but it only needs done really once a year. The rest of the time is maintenance grooming. 

As far as health problems, as long as you get a good breeder, you really shouldn't have to deal with any. Entropian is the big problem (eyelids rolling inward) and that's from having been bred for excessive face wrinkles. My black boy in my avatar had it in one eye. It can be corrected fairly easily as a pup. Knee problems can be avoid by limiting jumping on and off of high places when they are little (which my agility trainer recommended for all breeds of puppies in her classes). Those are really the only two major health concerns in Chows that are predominant and only my black boy had them (and he was the only one from Champion parents!). There is starting to be some MDR1 gene defects showing up like in Collies, but it is showing up in many breeds now. My black boy and Rocky both showed signs of it.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

a Poodle can have cords.


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

...oh my gosh...chords....I'm used to tons of undercoat but I think a Komondor or a Puli would send me flying. But if you love grooming and get the technique down it sure is a breed that requires coat attention.

We have been fostering our first large guardian breed, a Great Pyr/Anatolian Shepherd. Everything mentioned to you here has been something I had researched and have taken quite seriously. Bella came a bit over a week ago. She is so dignified, and does not "mess" around and play as we are used too with sibes. But then she is also being treated for HW at the moment. Because of our lack of experience with the breed(s) we started with the fair, firm, loving, NILIF method and she has done remarkably well. She is aloof with strangers, but responds positively when introduced. Those she does not trust for whatever her reasons are she keeps her "eye" on while they visit. Others that she likes immediately she just wanders off and take up her "station" or rests elsewhere. If she is unsure she lies more alertly in the same room with all of us. It is interesting, because my beloved darned sibes wave their paws to invite strangers into the home and this girl who only knows us one week is protective. It looks as if she won't be staying more than another two weeks, but if she was we would do obedience with the local dog training club. Oh yeah, no doubt in my mind we would do obedience. She does like her cuddles and snuggles too but she is quite independent.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I met an irish water spaniel last weekend and he was quite a neat dog. What about one of those?  

Also, what about a dandie dinmont? Again, met one when one of the junior handles that showed my friends Xolo got one, and he was quite a neat dog too.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

They're not a guarding breed, but setters seem to meet most of your list.


----------

